# HELP! Looking for a Shawl Collar Cardigan Sweater



## capngrouch (Apr 25, 2007)

Please help me find a shawl collar cardigan sweater. I am looking for something that is thick and bulky, that won't break the bank. 

Thanks


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought one from GAP years ago. If you need something heavy, go for military surplus.

Tom


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

I just bought one at Off Saks. It was on sale for $103 but they had a buy 1 get 2 free thing going on. I got the cardigan and two nice dress shirts for just over a $100.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

On the TV series "Blue Bloods" Tom Selleck was wearing a toggle closure, camel hair colored shawl cardigan that I've been jonesing for, ever since that episode aired. While it was probably pricey, I sure wish I knew where I could find Selleck's cardigan in my size!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

The cardigan sweater is very popular this season. Paul Fredrick has some (go to the Selected Merchants Clothing page and search for them) and Ben Silver has a beautiful (expensive) one.


----------



## capngrouch (Apr 25, 2007)

I found this one at Duluth Trading Company. Anyone have experience with them?
https://www.duluthtrading.com/store...digan-26013.aspx?kw=sweater&processor=content


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

The Ralph Lauren boutique here in Denver has a few in various colors.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Here's another, only $116.99 from Pendleton!

Item #51595

https://www.pendleton-usa.com/catal...m&keyword=51595&keyword_entry=51595&x=21&y=13


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

If you do want to break the bank, the one from Carroll and Company is fantastic.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

I picked up a DS Dundee shawl collar cardigan from the CladMan fire sale. Highly recommended.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Isn't the CladMan website out of business?


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

Hackett Mayfair Aran Cardigan.

https://www.hackett.com/knitwear-mayf-aran-cbl-crd-16


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2020)

capngrouch said:


> I found this one at Duluth Trading Company. Anyone have experience with them?
> https://www.duluthtrading.com/store...digan-26013.aspx?kw=sweater&processor=content


I bought it. VERY itchy and the sleeves aren't lined but should be.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I found the same to be true with the Pendleton. So since they're having a post season sale, just go to Cording's. Super quality.


----------



## AlexS (May 20, 2012)

This limited run preorder (closes in 5 days) looks appealing, inspired, and well-thought-out:
WILLIAM LOCKIE X FRANS BOONE CARDIGAN STEVE, TEAL

https://www.fransboonestore.com/pro...liam-lockie-x-frans-boone-cardigan-steve-teal


----------



## DCR (Apr 6, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> I found the same to be true with the Pendleton. So since they're having a post season sale, just go to Cording's. Super quality.


So i received one of these and found the shawl to have an odd "dent" resulting from the stitching about half way up the lapel. Unlike any other shawl cardigan that I own. It's also rather snug in the arms although its supposedly sized for a 44. Did yours have this same issue?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

DCR said:


> So i received one of these and found the shawl to have an odd "dent" resulting from the stitching about half way up the lapel. Unlike any other shawl cardigan that I own. It's also rather snug in the arms although its supposedly sized for a 44. Did yours have this same issue?


No. I've had nothing but satisfactory-plus performance from mine. Warm, comfortable and roomy. I would discuss this with Cording's. They seem to have very decent customer support.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been eyeing one of these for a while.

https://www.sweaterchalet.com/brands/strathtay/6a-navy/


----------



## lightbeard (Mar 23, 2019)

Aran Crafts has a cable style merino one on sale for $99 right now:

https://arancrafts.com/product/aran-pattern-button-cardigan-sh4139/
*EDIT* just now realized that the OP is from 2012?


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

I have one of these in charcoal.








Scott and Charters from Scotland via No Man Walks Alone. Thick beefy sweater in lambs wool. Lists at $395 but you can get it on sale for 20% off here and there. Still pricey but not in that stratospherically high designer level.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kent Wang.

May have to size up one or two, and the size ranges themselves are narrow.


----------

